# Body post repair



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello! The screw post for my vintage AFX Ford Panel Model A has broken off, so I cannot attach the body. Does anyone have any repair tips? (The post is gone.) As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I am not a T-Jet guy, so have never done this. I know some folks have used a piece of tubing glued in to replace the original mounts. You could also use a piece of plastic rod that you have drilled a hole through as well. I am sure more knowledgeable guys will chime in.

Charlie


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

1/8th inch Evergreen tubing would be one possibility. It is best to tap the thread before you cut the tubing to length and glue it in place. A regular screw will work, but it is easier to use a tapping screw, those have a tooth at the tip. If you wanted to use plastic rod the correct size drill for the hole would be a #50. Cut the tubing to the right length and attach it to the chassis with a screw. If there is still a stub of the original post you will have to remove that before you apply some epoxy to the correct spot, do not use a lot of epoxy, it tends to drip where you don't want it. I put a little oil on the chassis so dripping epoxy will not stick. Sit the body on the chassis and tighten down the other screw. You can put the car on a track section and line the body up before the epoxy has a chance to set. Once the epoxy has set and everything looks OK you can take off the body, turn it upside down and add a little more epoxy where the post joins the body.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in place of epoxy, you can use Testors 3502 liquid glue and/ or use the same to make some "goop" with shaved pieces of original Aurora plastic.
everything Rich said about ride height and line up is dead on.
coudn't explain it better myself.
be aware though, goop will take longer to set up than epoxy, so you must have patience.
a little goes a long way


----------



## Spuds!! (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you! This is my first time on here and I'm already getting answers to questions I haven't asked yet.


----------

